# ¿Fase o frecuencia? That is the question!



## Kebra (Dic 16, 2009)

Bien, el tiempo corre y yo sigo experimentando con mis pequeños bafflecitos, que cada día me dan mas satisfacciones.

La pregunta del título mas que una pregunta es una invitación a verter opiniones y aprender entre todos, como siempre, que creo que de eso se trata el foro.

Según los cálculos que hice, asistido por software, llegué a una respuesta bastante plana.
Vale aclarar que no realicé mediciones de SPL como para saber al milímetro la respuesta, pero electricamente era esta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index31.html

(observen la linea de puntos y verán la fase a lo largo del espectro de frecuencias)

Esos gráficos muestran que la fase no es la mejor, en ninguno de los casos, mientras que la respuesta en frecuencia tiende a ser mas plana con la polaridad del tweeter invertida.
Para este sistema, al principio calculé (el soft lo calculó en realidad, ) una red zobel que intentaba mejorar la curva de impedancia, y esos gráficos responden al sistema con esa red zobel.
Pero hace unos días, hice una pregunta en el foro oficial del soft que utilizo, y un usuario me dijo algo muy interesante. Este muchacho me dijo que lo ideal sería no utilizar redes zobel, y tratar de lograr la respuesta sin las mismas, teniendo en cuenta que para lograr eso, hay que elegir parlantes de BAJA INDUCTANCIA. 
Bien, anoche me puse a recalcular el divisor sin la red zobel en el woofer (en el tweeter puse una para atenuar un poco las frecuencias superiores a 10KHz que estaban 5dB arriba del resto) y logré con eso obtener una respuesta en frecuencia no tan buena (electricamente) pero con una FASE CASI PERFECTA, y con la polaridad del tweeter positiva.

La diferencia de sonido es notable. Antes, esa diferencia de fase podría decirse que "lastimaba" el oído, es decir, se notaba una dureza en el sonido, que si bien era bueno, noi me convenció del todo y por eso seguí investigando. Ahora es muy suave y a pesar de la depresión en la curva,  al oído es mas plana la respuesta, debido seguramente al overlap de los parlantes, que como mencioné antes, no medí la SPL. 

Acá vá una captura de la nueva respuesta.




Si la comparan con las anteriores verán que si bien la respuesta en frecuencia no es tan buena, la fase es casi casi plana.

Escucho opiniones y comentarios!

Edit:

Si miran bien, notarán lo bien que anda VirtualBox OSE. El XP carga mas rápido dentro la máquina virtual que directamente en el hard.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2009)

Recién veo este hilo...pero hay cosas que no entiendo.

Vos pusiste filtros de 2º orden (12 dB/octava), y en esos filtros SIEMPRE hay una inversión de fase en una de las ramas en la frecuencia de cruce, así que es perfectamente normal tener que invertir la polaridad del tweeter en un crossover de dos vías. No entiendo por qué ahora lo tenés con la misma fase...o has cambiado el orden del filtro?

En cuanto a la fase, tenés que concentrarte en la fase relativa entre las señales que sale a cada parlante. Esa curva de fase plana que tenés ahí no sé de cual señal es fase...o será retardo de grupo lo que estas viendo?

Por último, la red zobel es casi una necesidad, por que parlantes de "baja inductancia" debe haber, pero que es "baja inductancia"? Cuantos mHy son "baja inductancia"?
Si no usás una red zobel, la impedancia de carga del crossover cambia con la frecuencia, así que las frecuencias de corte (y el tipo de filtro) varían con la señal aplicada, aunque la gravedad de la variación depende de los parlantes y los crossovers. El filtro que has calculado solo es válido en el punto que la impedancia del parlante tiene el valor que has elegido como impedancia de carga, y fuera de eso...cambia. Que el parlante tenga baja inductancia significa que el aumento de impedancia del parlante con el aumento de la frecuencia es bastante menor que en un parlante "mas normal" y en ese caso "podría" no hacer falta la red zobel, pero eso hay que validarlo para cada parlante. De todas formas, la red zobel te transforma el parlante en carga "resistiva" por encima de la frecuencia de resonancia y esa resistencia efectiva es la resistencia de CC del parlante (la que medís con el tester) y es muy constante, así que en esas condiciones el filtro opera como se supone que debería hacerlo.

No sé....me parece muy raro esto...


----------



## Kebra (Dic 17, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Recién veo este hilo...pero hay cosas que no entiendo.
> 
> Vos pusiste filtros de 2º orden (12 dB/octava), y en esos filtros SIEMPRE hay una inversión de fase en una de las ramas en la frecuencia de cruce, así que es perfectamente normal tener que invertir la polaridad del tweeter en un crossover de dos vías. No entiendo por qué ahora lo tenés con la misma fase...o has cambiado el orden del filtro?
> 
> ...



A ver, yo hice algo que teoricamente no se debe hacer, y es poner en el midbass un corte de 6dB/oct. y en el tweeter un 12dB/oct. Este crimen lo cometí porque la respuesta frecuencia era peor al hacerlo 12-12, y para ahorrarme un componenente. La fase se acomodaba cambiando la polaridad, pero la respuesta en frecuencia era un asco.
La curva de impedancia no variaba en la parte del midbass con o sin zobel, sin embargo afectaba la respuesta del tweeter. 

Dejo acá capturas de los gráficos:





Por alguna extraña razón la medicion de la curva de impedancia dentro del gabinete me dió asquerosa por los 60-100  Hz. Quizás sea porque no le puse amortiguacion...


----------



## detrakx (Ene 3, 2010)

Perdon Kebra, no lei bien el hilo completo de tus parlantes, solo segui estos ultimos comentarios . Y de echo hace tiempo que vengo lidiando con la fase.

Creo que es bueno tener en cuenta simulando que pasa electricamente con los filtros, fases y demas.

Te cuento esto por que ya medi muchisimos parlantes y las fases planas todavia no las vi por casualidad. 
Las mediciones que hago son con el SiaSmart un microfono condenser omnidireccional, utilizando ruido rosa. Al aire libre.
El progama evalua las 2 señales. (Señal captada por el microfono y señal original) y de ahi muestra por pantalla la fase y respuesta en frecuencia.

En cuanto a tu desfasaje a baja frecuencias es normal.
Todo sistema parlante/ caja.  por debajo de la frecuencia de resonacia dependiendo de la caja tiene una pendiente de atenuacion:
Cajas cerradas 12db/oct.
Cajas reflex aprox 18 db/oct

Estas pendientes se comportan como un filtro pasa alto a bajas frecuencias y por ello el cambio de fase, en simuladores como el winsd te muestra esos cambios de fase.

Que te puedo decir dias de protoboard y pruebas para dejar lo mas plana posible la respuesta. Tuve en cuenta las fases pero este tema me supero. Sigo trabajando en ello pero no es nada facil por lo menos para mi.

Te dejo a mano 3 capturas para que veas mi realidad. La ultima captura seria la respuesta final del sistema y la fase.

Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Creo que es bueno tener en cuenta simulando que pasa electricamente con los filtros, fases y demas.
> *Te cuento esto por que ya medi muchisimos parlantes y las fases planas todavia no las vi por casualidad*.



Es que tener *plana la curva de fase* no sirve para nada! Lo que hay que tener plano es el *retardo de grupo*, que viene siendo la derivada primera de la curva de fase. Y si el retardo de grupo es plano, eso significa que la curva de fase es una recta de pendiente constante (como toda recta que se precie de tal) y positiva. En otras palabras, lo que hay que lograr es que el desfasaje sea proporcional a la frecuencia para no tener distorsión de fase.
Por otra parte, el oído humano no es muy sensible a la distorsión de fase y si lo es a la variación de amplitud, así que tampoco hay que secarse la mente con eso...asumiendo que estamos hablando de un solo parlante


----------



## detrakx (Ene 4, 2010)

Joya, Me doy una idea pero no me termina de cerrar bien el concepto que tengo sobre el retardo en grupo si lo podrias explicar un poco mas detallado. Las matematicas no me sonrien. 
Por otro lado el tema de las fases resultantes de cada parlante, me interesan a la hora de elegir los cruces, tambien teniendo en cuenta la respuesta en frecuencias.
Hace un tiempo tuve problemas en los cruces a pesar de que la respuesta de los 2 tranductores era pareja, un filtro L/R de 12db solo restaba cambiar la polaridad de uno de los tranductores pero aparecian realces y atenuaciones indeseadas. 

Si aprendí algo en mis últimos diseños es que al ver las pendientes que mencionas respecto a las fases. Al aparecer pequeños picos o curvas que rompen con la linelidad de la fases es por alguna cuestion en particular de las respuesta en frecuencia. Ya sean resonancias o cancelacion propias del tranductor,  o algún factor externo como podria ser el recorrido de una bocina.

SAludos,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2010)

A ver...
Dada una curva fase vs. frecuencia (que es la curva de fase normal), el retardo de grupo es la *variación de fase por unidad de frecuencia*. Esto es, si la curva de fase es una recta inclinada, el retardo de grupo será una recta horizontal, por que la recta de fase, por ejemplo, sube 10º cada 100Hz y eso es 0.1º/Hz, que es precisamente el retardo de grupo - que además es constante.
Si la curva de fase no es una recta, el retardo de grupo es variable dependiendo donde esté parado en la curva de fase, y la función de variación se obtiene tomando la derivada primera de la curva de fase respecto a la frecuencia.


----------



## detrakx (Ene 5, 2010)

Clarito como el agua.


----------



## fermin luna (Ago 12, 2015)

Kebra dijo:


> Bien, el tiempo corre y yo sigo experimentando con mis pequeños bafflecitos, que cada día me dan mas satisfacciones.
> 
> La pregunta del título mas que una pregunta es una invitación a verter opiniones y aprender entre todos, como siempre, que creo que de eso se trata el foro.
> 
> ...



habrá forma de rescatar este hilo? las imágenes en su mayoría están fuera de línea. saludos!


----------

